
Want to contribute to SARS-CoV-2 detection? I compiled resources for a jumpstart - ahefnawi
https://hefnawi.me/posts/detect-sars-cov-2-near-infrared-spectroscopy/
======
ahefnawi
I'm still working on this project but I don't have the time or bandwidth to
follow up, so I compiled my resources and will keep posting updates in the
hope that it supports someone else to proceed in that direction. I mean mainly
in the Near-infrared spectroscopy direction.

Thanks =)

